# where can i buy a new sun visor



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

The fabric on my flip-down sun visor on the drivers side of my 200sx se got torn, anybody know where I can find another?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nissan is a good start


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have 2 for sale. pm me for more info


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

ebay is always a good place to look.

Junkyards....

Or you can reapolster it urself and wrap it with wahtever fabris you want...


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> ebay is always a good place to look.
> 
> Junkyards....
> 
> Or you can reapolster it urself and wrap it with wahtever fabris you want...


 :thumbup: I was going to say the same thing ebay, a junkyard etc.....


----------



## LXM (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, go to ebay I purchased one off there 2 days ago. 15-20 dollars + shipping.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

nissanparts2u.com has them for cheap!


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

$18-$41 dollars depending on color and options


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

Junkyard...sometimes salvage is good!


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

Good luck trying to decipher which part number you need. I'm on courtesyparts right now and have been scratching my head for the past hour trying to figure out which one to order.


----------



## bgsentra (Jun 23, 2006)

I got a replacement from the dealer for around 40 bucks brand new and an exact color match.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

My driver's visor won't stay up. Anyone have an extra one?


----------



## SE-R Redline (Dec 12, 2007)

lol do what did buy another one...they tend to have everything


----------



## Xwave (Sep 26, 2008)

*Found one yet?*

Harris0n, did you have any luck with the flip down sun visor? I need one too, cant find them anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I got mine from the dealer, not all types are still available, mine were $70 each at courtesy Nissan.


----------



## Xwave (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn, $70 each? What kind are they? Mine are the cheap fabric, they don't even have mirrors...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Nissan grey, passenger side had mirror, with Discount at courtesy Nissan, list was 100 or 110.
the cheaper ones, $35 are no longer available. 
Look on Courtesy Nissan part web site.


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

I am looking for a right/passenger side sun visor for our 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE.

Are there any aftermarket available?

Where is the best place to buy one?

It is kind of a light tan cream color - What color would that be?


----------

